# Loved 96 SE over my 01 GLE



## 2001GLE (Oct 19, 2005)

I have had no problems with 2 of the 3 nissan's I have owned. I had a 96 SE that I bought 4 years ago and it ended its life suddenly when some idiot ran into the back of me at a red light last may. I bought it with 68k miles and it was still running like new when it had 125k miles, the mileage when I got run into with no problems at all. It will always be my favorite car of all times. It looked like brand new when it got hit and I still look at 95-99 body styles in envy when I see them and I drive a nicer newer model. The bose head unit CD player stopped working and the mileage odometer got stuck at 83,999 and started working again months later, so it probably had around 135-140k miles when it got totalled. Only thing I had done under extended warranty was the torque converter replaced around 104k miles. I ran the car to hell and back as I bought it being a young 18 year old male. I cannot say that I didn't drive the hell out of that car. I drove it at all speeds very hard. I drove it up to 130 mph at times and even went on long distances driving about 120mph and never a single problem. I replaced the car (dumb idea) with a 1990 300 ZX non turbo. It had high mileage and I thought I would restore the car. WHAT A MESS! That car gave me problem after problem after problem. I kept it for 13 months. In the 13 months, the water pump went out 2 times within 2 weeks, then the fan clutch i think 2 times, the thermostat, the heater core, radiator, belts, hoses, a/c actuators, and then finally the spoon on the tranny/clutch broke off in the tranny and I said screw this nightmare. The tranny was the last thing to break and I sold it as is and bought a 2001 Maxima GLE a few weeks later. I like the car. Its nice, its nicer than my 1996 I had, but I am not crazy about it. I have had a few problems with the service engine soon light when I got crappy gas(still 93 octane) at a place that must have been lying about the octane....use chevron only. Other than that I like the car. Not as good of a handler as my 96 SE but I plan on keeping it for a while before I trade it for a 2003 SE or a 350Z.


----------

